# Is your party quiet and respectful?



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know if you've got friends/acquaintances like mine, but they're all just a bunch of binge drinkers who want to stay up til 4 in the morning getting drunk. I'm like, guys we aren't in high school anymore! I want to have a few drinks and not make a ruckus and go to bed by midnight. Sometimes I feel like they just come for the free food and booze and they trash my house and I spend the next day picking up beer bottles all over the place, even thrown in the yard This year I'm having a nice little dinner party with my family and the children and just forget about the rest!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That really sucks, Kallie! I'd have read them the riot act and seriously not consider them friends any more if they trashed my house and yard...

I've never had any serious problems other than the first time we threw a party. One guy got trashed before he even arrived alone, driving himself, and carrying an open bottle of Jack (which he'd been swigging on) and a full unopened bottle of Jager. We spent the party trying to keep him from drinking more (he passed out several times) and sober him up! 

If I was not into the "get trashed and pass out" type of party, then I'd just not invite the ones that still consider that fun. Nothing wrong with a bit of social drinking and acting goofy, but you don't get trashed if you're driving, and you don't trash your host's house either.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

You could just be getting old and grumpy... 

It really depends on what "kind of party" it is. I like something in between. I don't want the cops to show up, but I don't want a boring party either (also I'm the type that'll party until 5AM, but that's because I'm a night owl and hate morning people)! And while I would prefer people get everything into the trash can, I think having bottles left around, etc, is just something you should expect to have to clean up the next day. But it's not cool if they've spilled stuff all over and left trash on the floor! There's a difference between "not cleaning up" and "completely trashing the place" Even when I throw big room parties at hotels during conventions I make sure I clean up so the maids don't have to do much more than they normally would (but the janitors often have more trash than usual to take out... I bring big garbage bags with me).

I think if you serve drinks than you should keep in mind that you may have to let someone pass out (and possibly throw up) on the sofa. I definitely would not let them leave (and in some states there's specific laws that will find you liable for this). I have a friend who throws big parties but does not like letting people stay because he's afraid that the people he doesn't know as well might steal something (or variuous other transgressions) in the middle of the night. I've always thought this was a bad justification for it... if that's how you feel then don't throw the party!

Also it's a lot funnier when Uncle Jethro starts singing the Macarena when everyone's drunk than when he does it at Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

All parties should be respectful... trashing your house is unacceptable... no party should ever be quiet!!! 

If people are still partying at 5am then I feel that I've done a good job. But usually everyone helps clean up when they wake up...


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Sounds like a bad bunch! My friends do like to party through to the early hours, but we are respectful to neighbours; music level goes down at a certain time, nothing gets trashed! And we do have a balance of drinkers/non drinkers in our circle. 
This is the first year the halloween party is at my place, but I know I will have help tidying up before people leave, and maybe even coming back to take down the decorations the next day.

After your experience, I totally understand you wanting a quiet family get-together this year. There's nothing wrong with that!
I think you should find yourself some new friends! For future, people should bring their own drinks(this is *ALWAYS* the rule we follow, though the host usually has *a few* extra's in, and some spare juice/fizzy drinks just in case they're needed), and you can even ask them to bring some snacks, as long as you provide some too


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

If I were in your shoes, a letter would've went out the very next day to anyone who was that disrespectful in my home. There's a fine line between getting drunk and being completely facocked. I like when everyone is drinking and having a good time, but if anyone starts trashing the place and being rude....oh hell no. That doesn't fly with me. I don't blame you for wanting to keep it low key this year. If any of your friends asks how come you're not having the party, girl tell em the truth....YA'LL TRASHED MY HOUSE! lol


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We've never had that kind of problem. I know my friends and family quite well by now, and if someone has a reputation for drinking too heavily, they're not invited, simple solution. Our parties normally wind down around midnight. It's more about the atmosphere with special effects, decorations, a few games, playing pool, and seasonal food and drink. I have just as much fun setting up all the cool stuff along with the party itself. We always serve beer, wine, and mixed drinks are available, but half of the people don't drink at all. The bigger issue is not running out of diet soda. But bring on the pumpkin ale!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, I don't really have parties often. The one I'm specifically talking about is my Dia De Los Muertos costume birthday party back in May. Some people were so trashed and it was like 2 in the morn and they just kept drinking and I was so tired and finally I just went to bed and left them downstairs alone. The next day I found beer bottles thrown in the back yard. I wanted it to be a nice birthday hangout, but everyone was just getting really drunk and sloppy and loud. Don't get me wrong, I got pretty toasty too, but it was my house and my party. AND my sister and I were the only ones in costume! Buncha losers. I'm not inviting any of them over again for any reason. They aren't good friends to begin with! 

Ok, sorry, I guess I needed to vent


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with Paul. I have one friend in particular who I suspect is actually an alcoholic. He turned up at my housewaming party already drunk, proceeded to drink an entire bottle of vodka NEAT to himself, and insulted one of my friends. He got a call at 8am the next morning telling him he was never getting in my house again, and that I didn't accept people being THAT drunk and certainly not insulting one of my very best friends. If anyone crosses "the line" at my house, they don't get invited back. I don't mind HOW drunk someone is as long as they can hold their booze. If they throw up, they'll be staying until THEY have cleaned it, that's not my job. If they insult or disrespect any of my other guests, they'll be getting put out of the house and not invited back. If they start doing anything stupid and dangerous, like messing around with lit candles, they're put out and not invited back. I also have a rule that no-one goes near my animals (I have 2 guinea pigs and 2 chinchillas) when they're drunk or even when they're sober without my permission. I have a couple of friends who like to hold my guinea pigs LOL but they are very gentle and don't do it when they've had too much to drink. If anyone was to hurt or scare my animals, that would be unforgivable to me and they wouldn't be getting invited back. I would involve the police if necessary. You're not carrying my guinea pigs around when you're blind drunk, if you drop them and hurt them I will hurt YOU.

People don't get away with stupidity at my house. The way I see it, it's MY house, I pay the rent, you play by my rules or you don't get in. I'm pretty tolerant but certain things are "over the line" to me and THAT I will not tolerate.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kallie said:


> Well, I don't really have parties often. The one I'm specifically talking about is my Dia De Los Muertos costume birthday party back in May. Some people were so trashed and it was like 2 in the morn and they just kept drinking and I was so tired and finally I just went to bed and left them downstairs alone. The next day I found beer bottles thrown in the back yard. I wanted it to be a nice birthday hangout, but everyone was just getting really drunk and sloppy and loud. Don't get me wrong, I got pretty toasty too, but it was my house and my party. AND my sister and I were the only ones in costume! Buncha losers. I'm not inviting any of them over again for any reason. They aren't good friends to begin with!


That is terrible, and it sounds to me like you have the right idea choosing to exclude those bozos from the next party. During school, my mother and I used to hold Halloween parties (with a little haunted house in the basement). By the time that I was in 10th grade, I think it was, quite a few of the people began acting like fools and one 'friend' even brought an uninvited guest who truly seemed to go out of his way to wreck the party, so that was the final year; I normally have a lot of patience, but I won't put up with being disrespected. Now, as an adult, if I were to again hold a party sometime, I'd likely _physically_ throw people out if they began acting like buffoons.

I refuse to be around drunks (lots of bad memories, for one thing). I give people only so many chances to get their sh*t in order, and, if they aren't willing to make an effort, they are gone. I give you credit for realizing that those were not _friends_ and choosing to cut those losers out, kallie.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My party goers are very respectful.We cut the music down at 12 and they know to be quite.
A few years ago my brother brought some guys who I threatened to kick their [email protected]@ for being loud on purpose.Then they threw beer bottles in our yard.We informed our brother they were not welcomed at our home and if he brought them he would not be welcomed either.That is the only year my hubby was mad it takes alot to make him mad.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I have ALWAYS had ZERO tolerance for behavior like that. and... everyone who knows me, knows that (and I was the same at 18 as I am now at 33, in that respect). I was taught to respect myself and others - and acting like that is doing neither. :ff soapbox now:: 

Have a smaller gathering and invite people who can act their age. Let the others go elsewhere...


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

We do both, actually.

One is the big party, about 60 people, all in costume, all indulging in drink and all over the age of 25. They cut loose and laugh and act silly, but no one tolerates destructive or bad behavior. Driving is decided beforehand, costumes recieve serious work, food is brought that would shame most Martha Stewart creations and people really get into the holiday. 
The trick is, we invite people we know are not trouble.

Later, we have a small dinner party, two couples, very close friends. Creepy music, candles and Jacks, hot food and gourmet chocolates, and good conversation in the dark.

The way we did this was simple. The big party was "drinking allowed, but this is a holiday celebration, not a kegger".
Our friends get it. Our friends see how seriously we decorate and prepare, and year after they put the same effort into their food and costumes.
The first year, a few folks acted like baboons - everyone else sat them down and essentially shamed them the next morning for acting like stupid teenagers, and made it clear they can do that anytime of the year, but not at our Halloween party.
We never had to say a thing.

I think this boils down to the company you keep, and remembering that some folks can get it together, given a chance, and they'll learn they can have fun without getting stupid.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Disrespect isn't acceptable in any situation. I don't mind other people drinking, but if they aren't responsible enough to know their limits, especially in my space, that's a slap in the face I won't tolerate. 

My friend and I stopped throwing our parties because of the attitudes of some of the guests. During the games we played (horror movie trivia, horror-movie-prop scavenger hunts), we got some condescending smiles and comments, like the reluctant players were doing us a favor by playing our silly little games. Well, I decided, then they could have their own parties. I refuse to put up with crappy, I'm-so-cool attitudes like that. It doesn't bug me if a game or a movie isn't someone's taste and they say so, but it's the way that they say so that matters. Disagree with me all you want, but don't treat me like I'm inferior because my taste is different from yours.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Civilization seems to be "one step forward, one step back." When I was a JC we were building the haunted house, almost none of them remembered to bring a hammer, but they didn't forget the beer. The next work night I brought several extra hammers and they complained and criticized the hammers, and after they all left at an hour I considered "premature" I had to pick up all of their beer cans they threw around the entire place!
A few weeks ago a local guy said I "Stole" the idea of running a year round haunted house from the JCs? They only had it open for a few nights of the year, but I did realize I could do it all myself without their "help", and since I don't drink I got a lot more done not having to stop and pick up beer cans! How about that?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

ONe October I went to a JC haunt down the road and everyone running the house smelled very much of BEER-BEER-BEER! The whole old house reeked of it because the basement was where they threw the empty cans.. for 3 years! (Then the house was bulldozed down)
In one yupstairs room was "The Mad Doctor" and his two assistants, all wearing masks and bulky costumes across a table from us. The "Doctor" had a real ax in his hand, the room went totally dark, there was a loud "Thud!" next to my head, the lights came back on and the Doctor's ax was now sticking in the wall beside my head! What if I had flinched, moved, fell in the dark when he was putting that blade beside my head?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> ONe October I went to a JC haunt down the road and everyone running the house smelled very much of BEER-BEER-BEER! The whole old house reeked of it because the basement was where they threw the empty cans.. for 3 years! (Then the house was bulldozed down)
> In one yupstairs room was "The Mad Doctor" and his two assistants, all wearing masks and bulky costumes across a table from us. The "Doctor" had a real ax in his hand, the room went totally dark, there was a loud "Thud!" next to my head, the lights came back on and the Doctor's ax was now sticking in the wall beside my head! What if I had flinched, moved, fell in the dark when he was putting that blade beside my head?


See, now places like that should be shut down. It still amazes me how immature and irresponsible some people can be. We all want to have fun on Halloween and scare the crap outta people, but safety should always be top priority!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I've never had that kind of party but I have neighbors that seem to every weekend. We refer to their house as the Keystone house because of the large pile of empty Keystone cases on the curb every Monday. No class and apparently no taste either.
Now I have nothing against enjoying an adult beverage or two but I have absolutely no tolerance for drunks. I'd stay home alone and friendless before I invited anyone in who would turn my home into animal house.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Quiet? Not exactly (until it gets late, then we tune it down). Respectful? Absolutely. The DD's are set up before we start, and nobody gets sloppy drunk.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Kallie, you know you're welcome at my party! My crowd finds a happy medium...they certainly aren't quiet but they know they'll incur my wrath if they aren't respectful. A lot of them do decide to stay and drink till 4am but some don't drink at all and go home at a reasonable hour. I think you'd find it agreeable.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> My friend and I stopped throwing our parties because of the attitudes of some of the guests. During the games we played (horror movie trivia, horror-movie-prop scavenger hunts), we got some condescending smiles and comments, like the reluctant players were doing us a favor by playing our silly little games. Well, I decided, then they could have their own parties. I refuse to put up with crappy, I'm-so-cool attitudes like that. It doesn't bug me if a game or a movie isn't someone's taste and they say so, but it's the way that they say so that matters. Disagree with me all you want, but don't treat me like I'm inferior because my taste is different from yours.


That's pretty much what made me quit, as well. There is no reason for those blasted condescending attitudes, which I truly _loathe_; I am incredibly sarcastic and may say something jokingly, but I'd never purposely hurt someone's feelings just because they and I happened to feel differently. I've got to agree with your statements and say that you made the right call, Dark Passenger.



Gym Whourlfeld said:


> One October I went to a JC haunt down the road and everyone running the house smelled very much of BEER-BEER-BEER! The whole old house reeked of it because the basement was where they threw the empty cans.. for 3 years! (Then the house was bulldozed down)
> In one yupstairs room was "The Mad Doctor" and his two assistants, all wearing masks and bulky costumes across a table from us. The "Doctor" had a real ax in his hand, the room went totally dark, there was a loud "Thud!" next to my head, the lights came back on and the Doctor's ax was now sticking in the wall beside my head! What if I had flinched, moved, fell in the dark when he was putting that blade beside my head?


Wow... 'Reckless' is an understatement







I'm just glad that you are alright, Gym.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That is a horrible and scary story gym.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> That's pretty much what made me quit, as well. There is no reason for those blasted condescending attitudes, which I truly _loathe_; I am incredibly sarcastic and may say something jokingly, but I'd never purposely hurt someone's feelings just because they and I happened to feel differently. I've got to agree with your statements and say that you made the right call, Dark Passenger.
> 
> Thanks, Garthgoyle. I've had more fun without dealing with those kinds of attitudes, I hope you've had better times without them, too


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> We've never had that kind of problem. I know my friends and family quite well by now, and if someone has a reputation for drinking too heavily, they're not invited, simple solution. Our parties normally wind down around midnight. It's more about the atmosphere with special effects, decorations, a few games, playing pool, and seasonal food and drink. I have just as much fun setting up all the cool stuff along with the party itself. We always serve beer, wine, and mixed drinks are available, but half of the people don't drink at all. The bigger issue is not running out of diet soda. But bring on the pumpkin ale!



This.


Our party is not a "drinking binge" party. Its about celebrating the season with friends and family. We have activities to keep guests occupied throughout the night. We have activities for the kids. We do have an "adult punch" thats kept in the house and some ale in the fridge, but thats it, and most dont even drink any of it. If people cant come to a gathering without getting pass out drunk, then they dont know how to have a good time. Last year I "disappeared" from our party for about 20 minutes into the house. I watched everyone and not one person realized I was gone. LOL I thought that was a good thing. A good party shouldnt need the host to constantly keep things going. Last year was our best.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Dark Passenger said:


> Disrespect isn't acceptable in any situation. I don't mind other people drinking, but if they aren't responsible enough to know their limits, especially in my space, that's a slap in the face I won't tolerate.
> 
> My friend and I stopped throwing our parties because of the attitudes of some of the guests. During the games we played (horror movie trivia, horror-movie-prop scavenger hunts), we got some condescending smiles and comments, like the reluctant players were doing us a favor by playing our silly little games. Well, I decided, then they could have their own parties. I refuse to put up with crappy, I'm-so-cool attitudes like that. It doesn't bug me if a game or a movie isn't someone's taste and they say so, but it's the way that they say so that matters. Disagree with me all you want, but don't treat me like I'm inferior because my taste is different from yours.



I have a couple of acquantances that are like this. I always get the "why didnt I get invited to your party?" from them every year. Its sarcasm because they know why. They both blantantly told me that they would never come to my party because it isnt a "drinking party". I was asked what kind of fun can it be if youre not drinking. Boooring. Hahahaha.

I just dont understand that attitude.

My brother has a new job this year and wanted to invite a couple of his co workers. I know who they are and said thats fine. He explained to them what kind of party it is. More of a seasonal celebration and we dont serve the alchohol. One didnt care and cant wait. She loves Halloween. The other keeps bringing up that he probably wont come because there wont be drinking. I finally got irritated last night when my brother was telling us this again last night. I finally told him to not invite him.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> I have a couple of acquantances that are like this. I always get the "why didnt I get invited to your party?" from them every year. Its sarcasm because they know why. They both blantantly told me that they would never come to my party because it isnt a "drinking party". I was asked what kind of fun can it be if youre not drinking. Boooring. Hahahaha.
> 
> I just dont understand that attitude.
> 
> My brother has a new job this year and wanted to invite a couple of his co workers. I know who they are and said thats fine. He explained to them what kind of party it is. More of a seasonal celebration and we dont serve the alchohol. One didnt care and cant wait. She loves Halloween. The other keeps bringing up that he probably wont come because there wont be drinking. I finally got irritated last night when my brother was telling us this again last night. I finally told him to not invite him.


I don't understand that sort of attitude, either, and I don't blame you for getting irritated. Unless someone's dealing with an addiction, is it really that hard to skip the booze for a party that happens only once a year? I wonder if people like that even consider why a host prefers not to have alcohol at her party. Good for you for telling your brother not to invite the complainer, you shouldn't have to deal with crap like that.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> I don't understand that sort of attitude, either, and I don't blame you for getting irritated. Unless someone's dealing with an addiction, is it really that hard to skip the booze for a party that happens only once a year? I wonder if people like that even consider why a host prefers not to have alcohol at her party. Good for you for telling your brother not to invite the complainer, you shouldn't have to deal with crap like that.


On that note, my neighbor's son stayed outside with his friends last night until who-knows-what-time being loud and obnoxious; when I tried to get some sleep at around 12:30 AM, they were still going strong (and p*ssing me off in the process). Mind, they are all _at least_ a couple of years older than me, but none have _any_ sense whatsoever. Why anyone would _willingly_ choose to allow people like that to attend their party is beyond me I commend you, as well, Shadowbat.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

A friend was recently telling me her new VERY HEAVY china cabinet needed to be moved into a bedroom before they have their party so it won't get destroyed. I told her it was ridiculous that she would allow people to disrupt her home like that. She told me it wasn't her friends...it was her husband who does it once a year for halloween...LOL!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> On that note, my neighbor's son stayed outside with his friends last night until who-knows-what-time being loud and obnoxious; when I tried to get some sleep at around 12:30 AM, they were still going strong (and p*ssing me off in the process). Mind, they are all _at least_ a couple of years older than me, but none have _any_ sense whatsoever. Why anyone would _willingly_ choose to allow people like that to attend their party is beyond me I commend you, as well, Shadowbat.


What a drag I wouldn't be surprised if those guys are the types of people who make loud comments during movies because they just can't resist showing everyone else in the theater how funny they think they are

Here's hoping everyone who's kind enough to take the time, and spend the money, to throw a Halloween party this year is rewarded with great, hassle-free fun with considerate guests, drinkers and non-drinkers alike. No host should have to deal with the idiot who's bellowing outside at three in the morning, or throwing up on the living room carpet.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My party isn't a get drunk party either.
We have plenty of adult drinks however we meaning the people I invite know our limits.The tagalongs get put in there place .We are not a frat house and we don't party that way.That is why we now have guest approval beforehand.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I may be the only one here who doesn't serve, or let people bring, alcohol to my parties. I don't drink, myself, and I just don't see how it's necessary to have a good time. And I can't really stand drunk people.. they annoy me  I just like to have my friends over for snacks, games, and good old-fashioned fun. I think I'm just going to be having very small, low key parties for a while now, because I feel like I would enjoy them more. Not as much cleaning afterwards, it's more intimate, and less hectic. Throwing big parties takes up so much time and money that I would much rather use for myself to enjoy the season!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

and dont get me wrong. I do have the very rare occassional beer. Very rare. lol Actually, the only time I do "drink" is in the Fall. I have my Pumpkin Ale and October Fest beers. So its not like Im against the consumption of alchohol. Im against the NEED to have it. It is not necessary. I actually pride myself on the fact that my parties seem to go very well without it. 

I was speaking with my brother today about the situation with his co worker. The guy is nice, nothing against him, Im just seeing a side that I dont care for. That NEED to have alcohol attitude. My brother was fine with my decision and supports it.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

My parties are alcohol-free because of the number of underage guests... It's not exactly quiet, but it's not disturb-the-neighbors loud.

I wish my parties went on long into the night! Usually they end too early for my liking.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mine end to late lol.I think last year we had 117-123 guest and the last one left around 3am.
I do work the day of my party so I am a little tired to begin with mix that with some beverages and I get sleepy fast.
Last year the party flew by I was so busy hosting I didn't even have time to dance.But I love every minute of it.
I hope this year I have fewer guest(60-75) but don't see that happening.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't say my party is quiet but also not loud enough to piss off the neighbors either and very respectful. While some guests do get a little goofy(which is encouraged) no one gets obnoxious. No hard liquor is served,mainly just beer and wine.And while plenty of people drink,I've found that their belly's are so full of good snacks and food that no one has ever gotten "trashed".Only 30-40 close friends are invited so it stays very manageable.My only regret is that not everyone dresses up, only about two-thirds do. Everyone must enjoy themselves though because when October hits I get tons of emails and texts asking what day my party will be on.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

klue said:


> I wouldn't say my party is quiet but also not loud enough to piss off the neighbors either and very respectful. While some guests do get a little goofy(which is encouraged) no one gets obnoxious. No hard liquor is served,mainly just beer and wine.And while plenty of people drink,I've found that their belly's are so full of good snacks and food that no one has ever gotten "trashed".Only 30-40 close friends are invited so it stays very manageable.My only regret is that not everyone dresses up, only about two-thirds do. Everyone must enjoy themselves though because when October hits I get tons of emails and texts asking what day my party will be on.


This sounds familiar too. 

We had a nice reasonable adult party and at some point, which coincided with someone bringing a bottle of Jagermeister and doing shots, and then it became a full-blown rager. I'm adding games and kind of amping up the theme this year to get the crowd spread more through our house and not just all congregating in the kitchen.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh my parties are also small... Less than 20 people.


----------



## gooosehunter (Oct 13, 2008)

We have a very mixed group of friends attend every year. If I had to guess, it is 100 to 150 people at least. Some are wild and some are conservative and the ages vary from 21 to 65 so it is a good balance. Our party is loud at times, but most of the guests are very respectful. (Only one or two disruptions in 8 years) We have an outdoor sound system that gets the crowd going, but we live on the water near downtown Norfolk and the noise is muffled by the water, trees and marsh. 
There is a free standing stripper pole on my deck and that is where most of the noise comes from outside. All in all it is not too bad and after 8 years the police have only showed up once and they could not believe someone called them. We empty our house and decorate the entire thing except the bedrooms. One Day I will post pictures of what I do, but it is an undertaking of huge proportions and our friends are amazed every year. It takes about 4 weeks (in the evenings) to set it all up and with three small children, it is an effort beyond imagination. Here is to another year of fun!!

Dave S
Norfolk, VA


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Respectful Always.

Quiet, never.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

The only alcohol we serve at our party is beer and bottles of wine some guests bring. Other than that, if someone wants to drink, there are a multitude of bars they can go to. I have never had any complaints and our guests behave themselves. 

Get sloppy drunk in my house and it will be the last you are invited. Adults should know how to behave. 

Having said that, our friends and family start asking about our Halloween party during the summer. We have a blast.


----------

